# Open Wound On Chicken How to Treat?



## ChickenNoodle (May 30, 2015)

We are new to having back yard chickens. One of our chickens has an open, deep wound the size of your thumb nail. It is under one of her wings. The other side has a wound as well but it is not as bad. She is bald under her wings. When her wings are down you cannot notice it. A local feed store told me it may be mites that started the wound and another chicken is pecking at her. I did not notice others pecking at her, but separated her just in case. The feed store gave me a dust for mites to put on the chickens. Any suggestions would be much appreciated please.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Make sure you know if is a tear or mites. My avian vet uses super glue to close superficial wounds on all birds. Wild and domestic. You have to clean and dry the area. Flush first to make sure it is cleaned out. Warning. Make sure it is not an air sac puncture. I would ask Robin here what she thinks. She has way more experience than I. I have had a total of 6 times with this type of wound care on wild birds and one parrot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you doing? You posted this exact same thing nearly a month ago.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I did not see that Robin. I will check out dates before responding. I thought it was a new post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was a new post. The OP posted almost the same thing verbatim a month before. If they were so worried about the bird why did they post it a month later like it just happened?


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Who knows.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I went back and looked, they responded on the original post. They are probably posting the same question on every poultry board they can find and hit this one twice forgetting they were already advised.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

The things we do in an emergency. I have a hard time remembering sites I visited. Im sure they did what they could. It would be nice though to find out how the bird is now. Or they quit posting as the bird died.

Right now I'm dealing with a cat that I think is lost. She is hiding out in the cemetery next to me. Poor little thing is so thin. I'm feeding her two times a day and reading every lost cat site I can find. A lady contacted me today that is just a couple of miles away, but she lost her cat two years ago. I have seen cats reunited after some time, but two years? Cross your fingers. What is really weird is I had to put down a buff Calico a couple of years ago. She was a feral that I was able to make friends with and she lived in the house for 8 years. It was 3 years before I could pick her up. She was so skiddish. She had emerald eyes. This lost cats looks just like her but is larger and lesser green eyes. They always find me....these lost little souls. I have Sucker over my front door. LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sucker? I guess you can include me in that since I found both of our currents cats as kittens on the side of a country road. And the others before that. 

Imagine if folks came back to say what the outcome was and what they did to fix the problem how much good information we could have. Although unless everyone spent time reading even the topics that don't interest them I guess it could be a wasted effort.

Good luck on this maybe being the cat's owner. They don't usually go missing like that and not return home unless someone have them locked inside or something more permanent happened. That's why mine are only allowed to go out in the breezeway and the cat cage I made for them.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

When I was a kid on 28 acres, cats being dumped on our property was a real problem. At one time we had up to 30 cats at the front door begging for food. Guess this is generational with the women in my family. Mom just loved them all but disease was breaking out in the pack and we had to take some to get neutered and the others to the shelter. It broke out hearts and to hell with the people that dumped them. How heartless can people be. To lazy to find them a home or of the mind set that they will survive on their own. 

Who knows. Is she becomes friendly, she my be my next cat. They all come to me the same way Robin. All my animals have been cast-a ways and they were the best. My cats are indoor cats up here. With wild cats, bob cats, raccoons and coyotes, cats don't stand a chance at night. I think this little girl hides in a drain at the end of our driveway or under the tarp on the toy hauler. 

Cross your fingers that she becomes tame or her owner re-claimes her.


----------

